# Darwin & Muffin do the Shows



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a couple of IPhone shots of Darwin & Muffin at the Somerset Show today.

*Darwin*


















*Muffin*


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, I've never seen a Chocolate BSH before! Muffin looks so ridiculously.. soft! Gorgeous


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

darwin is a very handsome chap, as for Muffin....well....luscious!! Such amazing colouring.
( did you re-home her on this forum BSH?? or am I thinking of someone else )


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> darwin is a very handsome chap, as for Muffin....well....luscious!! Such amazing colouring.
> ( did you re-home her on this forum BSH?? or am I thinking of someone else )


Thanks. Yes I did Paddypaws  She has fitted in really well with us and is a really super cat.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

BSH said:


> Thanks. Yes I did Paddypaws  She has fitted in really well with us and is a really super cat.


I thought I remembered that face! How fantastic that it has all worked out so well. Is that chocolate colour pretty unusual for BSH?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I thought I remembered that face! How fantastic that it has all worked out so well. Is that chocolate colour pretty unusual for BSH?


Relatively. There was a Chocolate boy neuter there today as well.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What beautiful Boys. They would go very well my my creams


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

jill3 said:


> What beautiful Boys. They would go very well my my creams


Muffin is a girl jill3  She needs to put more make-up on obviously


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

BSH said:


> Muffin is a girl jill3  She needs to put more make-up on obviously


Oops Sorry Muffin. 
And no you don't need any make up Those eyes are gorgeous!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless there gorg and love the choc pretty colour. love the amber etes. mines quite a pale yellow. love the bsh.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are both gorgeous but I have to say I am in love with Darwin :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous but then I'm biased! I have wanted a chocolate for a while now, lovely pics


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Well done on the show results.
I just love their eyes


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are both stunning


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

how cute  Nearly as cute as our Alfie


----------

